# Removing aluminum wheels



## BLACK86 (Aug 7, 2001)

This weekend I tried to rotate the tires on my 1999 F250 Super Duty. I was unable to remove the wheels. The wheels are aluminum, the wheels appeared to be bonded to the hub and maybe the face of the brake rotor. This is the case for both the front and back wheels. I have tried rust penetratant, (10lb) hammer and block of wood. Has any one out there had this problem? Any tips on how to remove the wheels?

Thank in Advance

Paul Deane


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have had this problem with steel wheels but not with Aluminum. All I can suggest is to continue working with a block of wood and a hammer or sledge. This worked for me.


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

Hit the back side of the rubber with a good size sledge hammer.works for me.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

We get this a lot at work. What I would do is put one lug nut back on partially (to keep the wheel from going airborn once it comes off), and then just beat the crap out of that tire. Once it pops off, clean off the hub with wire brush, and then put some anti-seize on it. Should keep it clean for quite a while.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

*Have you tried bbacking off all lugs except two opposing ones*

We got this all the time when I worked in a garage.
take all but two lugs off. have those lugs two threads away from bottoming out,(fully tightened). put the truck back on the pavement accelerate forward slam on brakes. Try this forward and reverse.Usually this pops them right off.Do not hit the rim with hammer!!I have seen all to many bent rims and idots that have smashed themselves in the face on the rebound. A little tip when you reinstall the rim put a light coat off ,ANTI-SIEZE 
on the back side of the rim.Problem will never return.jj


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Good point... we did this once on a Limo Bus. We're not saying get going 50mph and then slam on the brakes, just idle forward and then stop abruptly to help break the wheel loose from the hub. I would use more than two lugs though, maybe put em all back in, but leave them a little loose. Good luck!

Tim


----------

